# أنت فعلا بتحب...؟!!!



## Coptic MarMar (10 أكتوبر 2007)

بسم ربنا يسوع


اذا كنت تحب كل ما هو ابيض وينعم بالصفاء . 



اذا احسست بالدفء دون ان تكون قريبا من المدفأه . 



اذا شممت اريج الزهور من ان لاخر . 



اذا كنت تنعم بالراحه وتحس بانك قد زدت بعضا من الكيلوجرامات . 



اذا كنت تحب مشاهدة المراعى الخضراء . 



اذا احسست بسعاده عند رؤيتك فلاحا وهو يجنى محصول الارز . 



....عندها ........ 









......... 





....









...واذا حدث لك كل ما سبق ..... 















فأنت بالتأكيد تحب 



.......

.......الــــــــرز بالحلـــيـــب

ضحكت عليكوووووووو ههههههههههههه

*منقـــــــــول*


----------



## twety (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أنت فعلا بتحب...؟!!!*

ههههههههههههههههههه

وانا اللى كنت هنقله لقسم تانى
بس برااااااااااااافو
ضحكتى علينا :t33:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أنت فعلا بتحب...؟!!!*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تعيشى وتخدى غيرها يا تويتى


----------



## gift (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أنت فعلا بتحب...؟!!!*

ميرسي ليكي


----------



## ميرنا (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أنت فعلا بتحب...؟!!!*

تحفة :ranting:​


----------



## جيلان (3 يناير 2009)

*يا لهوى وانا الى عشت الدور
س بعد الى قلتيه فوق قلت هتقلنا فى الاخر تأكد انك بهيمة ده بيحب الفلاح والمزارع *


----------



## kalimooo (3 يناير 2009)

marmar_maroo

هههههههههههههههههههه

شكرااااااا على الضحكة

تحيتي لك


----------



## صوت الرب (3 يناير 2009)

ههههههههههههه
بس بصراحة أنا بحب الرز بالحليب
أبعتلك واحد ههههههه


----------



## جيلان (3 يناير 2009)

*خلاص نعمل تبادل تجارى
انت ابعت رز بلبن هخليه لبعد الصيام
وانا ابعت كشرى :hlp:
بس انت ابدء وابعت بس وولا هتشوف وشى بعد كدى 30:*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 يناير 2009)

*حلووه قوووي يابت يا مرمر

انا عشت الدور مع الكلام في الاول

شكرا مرمر​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (5 يناير 2009)

هههههههه شكرا ليكي يا مرمر على المقلب
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## rana1981 (5 يناير 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههه حلوة يا مرمر​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: رد على: أنت فعلا بتحب...؟!!!*



gift قال:


> ميرسي ليكي



*العفوووو ياقمر *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: رد على: أنت فعلا بتحب...؟!!!*



ميرنا قال:


> تحفة :ranting:​



:hlp:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 يناير 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *يا لهوى وانا الى عشت الدور
> س بعد الى قلتيه فوق قلت هتقلنا فى الاخر تأكد انك بهيمة ده بيحب الفلاح والمزارع *



*هههههه أحسن :t30:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> marmar_maroo
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



*العفوووووو يا كليمو*​


----------



## dark_angel (25 يناير 2009)

*بالظبط هو ده اللى بيحصل معاى و بحب الرز باللبن اوى*​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (25 يناير 2009)

*ايـــــــــــــــــــــه يا مرمر
ايه الرومانسية دى كلها؟
انتى بتحبى بقال 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## max mike (26 يناير 2009)

*هههههههههههههه

مقلب حلو*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 يناير 2009)

صوت الرب قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> بس بصراحة أنا بحب الرز بالحليب
> أبعتلك واحد ههههههه



*هااااااااااات :hlp:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 يناير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *حلووه قوووي يابت يا مرمر
> 
> انا عشت الدور مع الكلام في الاول
> 
> شكرا مرمر​*



*أحسن ياكوكو :t30:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 يناير 2009)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> هههههههه شكرا ليكي يا مرمر على المقلب
> ربنا يباركك​



*ميرررررررررسى ياقمر*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 يناير 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه حلوة يا مرمر​*



*ميرررررررررسى ياحبيبتى*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 يناير 2009)

dark_angel قال:


> *بالظبط هو ده اللى بيحصل معاى و بحب الرز باللبن اوى*​



:hlp:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 يناير 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *ايـــــــــــــــــــــه يا مرمر
> ايه الرومانسية دى كلها؟
> انتى بتحبى بقال
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه​*



*ههههههههه مال البقال ياختى وحش 30:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 يناير 2009)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> 
> مقلب حلو*



*ميرررررررررسى يامايكل*​


----------



## hany6763 (27 يناير 2009)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 10/10


----------



## ناوناو (30 يناير 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بدون تعليق


----------



## مريم12 (7 فبراير 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*بس انا بحب الرز بلبن *
*من غير حاجة*
*ميررررررررررررررررررررررررسى يا مرمورتى*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (22 مايو 2011)

*هههههههههههههه رز باللبن يا عفريتة انتى*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (22 مايو 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
بس انا مابحبوش :08::08:


----------



## باسبوسا (5 يونيو 2011)

ميررررررررررررررررررررسى


----------



## حبيب يسوع (5 يونيو 2011)

يابنتى زاد وزنه من اكل المكرونه وكان عنده زكام


----------

